# VRM/Mosfet temperature overheating



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello guys,

I wanted to know what happens when the VRM on the motherboard overheats?

Does it start throttling the CPU, blow up and ruin the motherboard or take any other components with it?

My Motherboard is GA-970a-ud3p with a fx-8320 CPU.

In HWiNFO the "VR T1" and "VR T2" temperature headings under the motherboard are showing as 96c under load on Prime95 test for 30 minutes, and 38c when idle.

I've contacted Gigabyte and their reply was that the third party software temperature readings aren't accurate, but the CPU and GPU temperatures seem normal under load at 48c (CPU) and 64c (GPU).

I can't find any info regarding this, any help appreciated

Thanks


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 24, 2015)

Smell something burning? No? Then don't worry about it.

Wondering what the VRM temps really are? Buy a laser/IR thermometer.


----------



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> Smell something burning? No? Then don't worry about it.
> 
> Wondering what the VRM temps really are? Buy a laser/IR thermometer.


Thanks MrGenius.

I just wanted to know if it's dangerous that's all, like if it's on its way out it wont harm anything else.


----------



## xvi (Apr 24, 2015)

Failing VRMs will likely cause damage to the card. If the card is under warranty, just let it fail and RMA it without touching anything. It's the manufacturer's responsibility to provide a working card.

It depends on the type of VRMs, but ~90c temps aren't uncommon.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2015)

It's probably not the VRM temps that is shown, it might be the NB temp, put a fan on the NB sink and it helps.  Putting a fan on VRM helps too.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2015)

suraswami said:


> It's probably not the VRM temps that is shown, it might be the NB temp, put a fan on the NB sink and it helps.  Putting a fan on VRM helps too.


I doubt that--I'd suspect that 'Temperature 2' or 'Temperature 3' is the chipset.  The NB temperature won't vary by 60C from idle to load--whereas the VRMs easily could.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 24, 2015)

If you can put your finger on any of the heatsinks, whether it be VRM or NB, without burning yourself immediately then there is no way any of the components are at 96C.


----------



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

xvi said:


> Failing VRMs will likely cause damage to the card. If the card is under warranty, just let it fail and RMA it without touching anything. It's the manufacturer's responsibility to provide a working card.
> 
> It depends on the type of VRMs, but ~90c temps aren't uncommon.


Card? The VRM I'm referring to is on the motherboard. Thanks for your reply



suraswami said:


> It's probably not the VRM temps that is shown, it might be the NB temp, put a fan on the NB sink and it helps.  Putting a fan on VRM helps too.


Thanks for the advice. I've read that they're safe up to about 100c, so if I remove the OC and revert to stock clocks I should get away with it. While gaming it only goes up to 70ish, but the higher temps are only with stress testing.



theonedub said:


> If you can put your finger on any of the heatsinks, whether it be VRM or NB, without burning yourself immediately then there is no way any of the components are at 96C.


That could be risky lol. If by any chance it's really at 96c it will burn me. I think I'll just try with those laser temp sensors. Thanks


----------



## theonedub (Apr 24, 2015)

If the sink is 96C, you'll be able to feel the heat as you get into close proximity to it. 

An IR Thermometer is very useful for the PC and for other tasks around the house, car, etc. I picked one up for ~$10 on Amazon and have used it for this very purpose.


----------



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

theonedub said:


> If the sink is 96C, you'll be able to feel the heat as you get into close proximity to it.
> 
> An IR Thermometer is very useful for the PC and for other tasks around the house, car, etc. I picked one up for ~$10 on Amazon and have used it for this very purpose.


Thanks.

I've found this..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007Q87J3U/?tag=tec053-21

It will come in handy for other things too.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 24, 2015)

mount a fan blowing over them.


----------



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

natr0n said:


> mount a fan blowing over them.


Will do, if the temp is really that high but hopefully it's not.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 24, 2015)

Those temps are way too high my VRM/NB are no where near that hot, Full load IBT stock volts 8 cores @ 4 ghz
I think the sensors are wrong but can't confirm because I have the UD3 non P and it has no VRM sensors in HWiNFO
If they were running at 90*c they would have burnt out by now.
yes its calibrated for reading anodized aluminum before anyone asks and yes the fan got my thumb knuckle 


Spoiler


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I doubt that--I'd suspect that 'Temperature 2' or 'Temperature 3' is the chipset.  The NB temperature won't vary by 60C from idle to load--whereas the VRMs easily could.


Based on 'VR T1', it seems like it might be VRM temps, I would just stick a fan on the VRM sink and make sure the case has good airflow.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 24, 2015)

For the record temperatures 1,2,3 are SB,NB,CPU in that order on gigabyte AMD 9xx boards.
Those sensors are definitely for the VRM if they are accurate or not I dunno.
Most of the Gigabyte boards that i've had have incorrect temp sensors.


----------



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

Batou1986 said:


> Those temps are way too high my VRM/NB are no where near that hot, Full load IBT stock volts 8 cores @ 4 ghz
> I think the sensors are wrong but can't confirm because I have the UD3 non P and it has no VRM sensors in HWiNFO
> If they were running at 90*c they would have burnt out by now.
> yes its calibrated for reading anodized aluminum before anyone asks and yes the fan got my thumb knuckle
> ...


Thanks for that. I'll just have to make sure by testing it with an IR thermometer.

I think it is accurate because the idle reading is at around 38c which everyone else is getting. The only difference is that mine gets way hotter under load. 

I've emailed Gigabyte asking them what the safe temps are for the VRM on this board, then I can go from there. If the maximum is around 125c then I think I can live with 90c.


----------



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

suraswami said:


> Based on 'VR T1', it seems like it might be VRM temps, I would just stick a fan on the VRM sink and make sure the case has good airflow.


That's what I don't understand. The other temperatures are normal, it's just this temperature that's high.

The CPU core temp doesn't exceed 48c under load, and the GPU temp doesn't exceed 66c under load. I've seen people much higher temps than me with the same CPU (fx-8320) and GPU (gtx 970).


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2015)

wah123 said:


> That's what I don't understand. The other temperatures are normal, it's just this temperature that's high.
> 
> The CPU core temp doesn't exceed 48c under load, and the GPU temp doesn't exceed 66c under load. I've seen people much higher temps than me with the same CPU (fx-8320) and GPU (gtx 970).



I just ran 4 cycles of IBT stress testing and this is what temps looks like.

I have a 70mm fan on the VRM sink and for CPU I run TT AIO cooler.


----------



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

suraswami said:


> I just ran 4 cycles of IBT stress testing and this is what temps looks like.
> 
> I have a 70mm fan on the VRM sink and for CPU I run TT AIO cooler.
> 
> View attachment 64329


Thanks for taking the time to check this. It looks like the fan works wonders with cooling the high temps. I'll stick a fan on there and then test it for a while.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 24, 2015)

and BTW, what is the CPU volts and what speed you are OCing to?  May be leave the CPU volt at default and keep raising the CPU clock until it fails to boot and run stable.


----------



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

suraswami said:


> and BTW, what is the CPU volts and what speed you are OCing to?  May be leave the CPU volt at default and keep raising the CPU clock until it fails to boot and run stable.


About a week ago I OC'd my CPU to 4.2GHZ @ 1.296 Vcore with LLC set to auto and APM set to off, all the other power saving features were on as default. 

I installed HWiNFO yesterday and noticed the 96c temp, then I reset the CPU back to stock clocks @ 3.5ghz with everything set back to default, with Vcore set to Auto. Then I ran the stress test again and it didn't go above 90c so it looks like I lost 6c by doing that.

When gaming or doing other tasks that temp doesn't exceed 70c. 

I think I can live with it and monitor my temps, and if it gets worse I can stick a fan on it. I don't really need to run stress tests anyway as I can just monitor my temps in HWiNFO.


----------



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

Okay so today I looked at undervolting my CPU and the temperatures went down significantly. I undervolted the CPU to 1.28750V @ 3.5GHZ and stress tested Prime95 (small FFTS) for 45 minutes and it was stable with no warnings or errors, and my temps have improved a lot with the CPU temp @ 41C under load and the VR T1 and T2 temps staying at 80C under load.  It looks like I have sorted out this issue. See the attached screenshots, does everything look fine? 

I also received a reply from what is supposed to be Gigabytes technical support team. Their reply to me...

"Dear Customer,

The VR T1/VR T2 is one for CPU temperature and one for System temperature, when run the Prime95 and the temperature below 100 degree is normal. ".


----------



## peche (Apr 24, 2015)

temps seems to be pretty weird, I know that most of your problems seems to be solved on your last post, but I would like to know some facts or info:

how is your fan Setup? which case do you have ?

Airflow is pretty important, most times people only take care about setting a intake fan and a exhaust fan,  but sometimes you have to take the time and look for the correct setup, correct fans and also improving with couple of extra fans over here and over there…also as somebody said even fans blowing directly hot components, I'm about to make a mod to my Gigabyte Z68X motherboard on the chipset itself,


Regards,


----------



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

peche said:


> temps seems to be pretty weird, I know that most of your problems seems to be solved on your last post, but I would like to know some facts or info:
> 
> how is your fan Setup? which case do you have ?
> 
> ...


Hello,

My case is a Cooler Master K280, and I have 2 fans in there. The rear top has a exhaust 120mm fan and the front bottom has a 120mm intake fan, both are bitfenix spectre fans. I may be able to put a side panel fan on but it would be very close or touching the GPU.

I think it could be the CPU cooler fan as currently the set up is that the CPU fan is facing towards the bottom of the case and it's pulling air from the bottom to the top. I could have had it so the fan is facing towards the back of the case and is blowing air out towards the exhaust fan, but I had RAM clearance issues so could not do it that way. I did have a lot of trouble installing this cooler the first time so won't have much confidence in taking it off again and seeing if I could change the position.

It seems like you're very experienced in mods, it must be easy for you to do these adjustments..

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## peche (Apr 24, 2015)

There we have your case right?




there is the recommended fan setup, do you have the same or have a diferent set up?
also I may ask another question, in the airflow chart there is no top fans … does the case have them?

Regards,


----------



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes that is my case and that is my fan set up, except I don't have any side fan, just the front and back only. There is no vents to have fans at the top of the case, this is the downside I guess.


----------



## peche (Apr 24, 2015)

side fan is pretty important, is the most direct source of fresh air to the GPU, CPU motherboard and memory, that’s why your temps may be little high or also contribute to heat up your situation, I highly recommend you to get a decent fant for side panel,

Recommended Fans:

Coolermaster Sickeflow, Thermaltake Thunder blade, Luna 12" and also Riing 12, I I can bet that the side panel fan is max 120mm right?


----------



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

peche said:


> side fan is pretty important, is the most direct source of fresh air to the GPU, CPU motherboard and memory, that’s why your temps may be little high or also contribute to heat up your situation, I highly recommend you to get a decent fant for side panel,
> 
> Recommended Fans:
> 
> Coolermaster Sickeflow, Thermaltake Thunder blade, Luna 12" and also Riing 12, I I can bet that the side panel fan is max 120mm right?


Thanks for the advice.

The side panel fan is 120mm. My GPU is very close to the side panel so I hope a fan can fit in there, or a slim fan may fit. I will have to check the clearance


----------



## peche (Apr 24, 2015)

correct slim fans are pretty useful i have 2 gelid slim 120 UV fans on my top exhaust on my Tt Commander MS ii case, 
Regards,


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 24, 2015)

Maybe you can buy in used memory cooler and modify it's mounting so you can screw it to the top of the case.


----------



## peche (Apr 24, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Maybe you can buy in used memory cooler and modify it's mounting so you can screw it to the top of the case.



or you can used for what is meant for, cool your memory, I have the same device for my memory 

I'm pretty intense about cooling and heat dissipation, so I would make holes in my case for top exhaust,  or will go to the always trsuted option: " Ghetto mod"  >>Ziptied fan to any 5.25" bay … for example


----------



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

peche said:


> correct slim fans are pretty useful i have 2 gelid slim 120 UV fans on my top exhaust on my Tt Commander MS ii case,
> Regards,


Ah, I'm guessing the performance will be the same between slim and normal fans..


Devon68 said:


> Maybe you can buy in used memory cooler and modify it's mounting so you can screw it to the top of the case.


Nice, I never knew this existed. There's so much cooling products out there. It's too bad that I'm not very experienced with installing my own mods. I'll be lucky if I can build a PC and that it turns on lol


----------



## peche (Apr 24, 2015)

wah123 said:


> Ah, I'm guessing the performance will be the same between slim and normal fans..


well im affraid that the answer is out of my knowledge or tests... i'm using slim fans because of case limitation, but you will have to compare model specs for the real truth,




wah123 said:


> Nice, I never knew this existed. There's so much cooling products out there. It's too bad that I'm not very experienced with installing my own mods. I'll be lucky if I can build a PC and that it turns on lol


well....
take a look: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords= ram fan cooler&rh=i:aps,k: ram fan cooler&tag=tec06d-20

Ram coolers are not popular, not many people use them so you can get a nice price, personally i love them ...


----------



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

peche said:


> well im affraid that the answer is out of my knowledge or tests... i'm using slim fans because of case limitation, but you will have to compare model specs for the real truth,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think currently my temps are fine and if they get worse I will have to install some more fans. Every temp is fine except for the vr t1/t2 temps which could be false readings, this doesn't make much sense.

I will test the NB and VRM temps with an IR thermometer gun and if the real temps are much lower than the readings on HWiNFO then I don't even really need cooling.

I can only be sure after measuring the temps, then I can go from there.

Nice, I will look in to those cooling solutions in the future maybe


----------



## peche (Apr 24, 2015)

any way, i would give the correct setup even living in alaska, 
lol....


----------



## wah123 (Apr 24, 2015)

Lol ah, it must be warm over there. Here in the UK we have the same weather atm


----------



## wah123 (Apr 29, 2015)

UPDATE:

I've received a response from Gigabyte saying that the Mosfets don't have a temperature sensor. So this means that the temps shown in HWiNFO are false. Weird.

I'm just waiting for my IR gun to arrive so I can measure temps myself.


----------



## peche (Apr 29, 2015)

I was thinking about modding a motherboard that I have @home,  the power phases and some capacitors have no heatsink or passive cooler,  

fig 1.0: [Red mark shows the place for heatsinks …]






i have sh*t loads of heatsinks,  different tipes and shapes  so I'm thinking to paste a couple there, for lowering the temps there… also I have a 15mm fan that can chill the situation there…

I'm starting this Sunday my mod adventure, painting an old case and starting up a build of my third crunching machine  
motherboard and FX processor gifted by @Knoxx29 !

Regards,


----------



## wah123 (Apr 29, 2015)

Very nice 

You can get a chunky heatsink on there that spreads the heat out. Should be interesting, let us know how it turns out.

My motherboard VRM looks like it has a decent heatsink on it which should be very good at dissipating the heat. I hope the mobo isn't a dud because it has some serious OC potential.

My games ran very well at 4.2ghz but now I had to revert to 3.5ghz and undervolt it and still the temps readings still go in to the 80's and the games stutter a bit lol, that's definitely not right.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 29, 2015)

> I'm starting this Sunday my mod adventure, painting an old case and starting up a build of my third crunching machine


Let us know how it turns out. Will you post it in the ghetto  mods thread?


> I'm just waiting for my IR gun to arrive so I can measure temps myself.


Since you reverted it to stock 3.5 GHz leave it @ that until that Ir gun arrives.


----------



## peche (Apr 29, 2015)

wah123 said:


> Very nice
> 
> You can get a chunky heatsink on there that spreads the heat out. Should be interesting, let us know how it turns out.





Devon68 said:


> Let us know how it turns out. Will you post it in the ghetto mods thread?


hoping the mod gets cool, the case was picked out at my office, they were throwing away some old PC's so I got the case, i9m painting the case black, inside are some gray parts that I don’t like, also I'm looking forward a piece of acrylic plastic for making a window,  I will add some fans and the heatsinks, the principal problem its that the case uses power supply on top, so it has fan setup limitation, but I'm pretty sure that I can handle the cooling of my new machine, 

I will let you know, I'm not sure if should post on ghetto mods or make a project log? 

Regards,


----------



## suraswami (Apr 29, 2015)

Just stick 2 fans (one on VRM sink and the other on NB sink) and most of your heat problems will go away.

Set it to 4.2 and just enjoy.  

And oh stop using HWinfo or other monitoring programs - 2 reasons - 1. will increase your blood pressure , 2. some programs will not allow the HDD to go to sleep (stop) and some will not allow the GPU to go to zero core state, so the fans keep going up and down, annoying.

Of course stop using the programs when you have determined your system is stable and you are happy with it.

Once every 3 to 4 months, pull out the system and clean the dust inside, clean the filters and your system will be happy for quite long time.


----------



## wah123 (Apr 29, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Let us know how it turns out. Will you post it in the ghetto  mods thread?
> 
> Since you reverted it to stock 3.5 GHz leave it @ that until that Ir gun arrives.


Yeah that's what I'm doing, I can't risk it. Hopefully it'll be good news


----------



## wah123 (Apr 29, 2015)

peche said:


> hoping the mod gets cool, the case was picked out at my office, they were throwing away some old PC's so I got the case, i9m painting the case black, inside are some gray parts that I don’t like, also I'm looking forward a piece of acrylic plastic for making a window,  I will add some fans and the heatsinks, the principal problem its that the case uses power supply on top, so it has fan setup limitation, but I'm pretty sure that I can handle the cooling of my new machine,
> 
> I will let you know, I'm not sure if should post on ghetto mods or make a project log?
> 
> Regards,


Nice, you can make a project log. This looks like a big project. There will be some interesting things to learn from it..



suraswami said:


> Just stick 2 fans (one on VRM sink and the other on NB sink) and most of your heat problems will go away.
> 
> Set it to 4.2 and just enjoy.
> 
> ...


Lol, you're right there. I'm monitoring it too much now.

I can hardly get my hand in near the VRM because my cooler is large but I'll find a way to do this if it has to be done. 

I will do this, I've heard about dust being the major problem for causing heat.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## peche (Apr 29, 2015)

wah123 said:


> Nice, you can make a project log. This looks like a big project. There will be some interesting things to learn from it..


i think is just a small build no big project, but moding the case make it sound pretty interesting

i'll do a pprotectlog, don't worry!

Regards,


----------



## wah123 (Apr 29, 2015)

peche said:


> i think is just a small build no big project, but moding the case make it sound pretty interesting
> 
> i'll do a pprotectlog, don't worry!
> 
> Regards,


It seems huge for me lol. 

Nice one


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 1, 2015)

I think we are blowing things out of proportion... 90C on the VRMs is fine. Most mosfets are rated ~125C. They will not be damaged under those conditions. And keep in mind that it is taking half an hour of P95 to get to that state, under heavy everyday gaming use it should be somewhat lower...

That is an 8 phase VRM BTW, and 110A still keeps per phase current well under 20A, which is the lowest current rating for typical VRM fets.

That said, if you are experiencing throttling on your CPU you will want to consider finding a cooling solution. Several similar motherboards are known to throttle CPU speed when the VRM reaches a certain temp.


----------



## OneMoar (May 1, 2015)

sensors are correct and its fine
VRM's are rated to 120C operating temp and start throttling at 130


----------



## MrGenius (May 1, 2015)

But he's verified with the manufacturer that VRM/Mosfet temp sensors are non-existent on his mobo.


wah123 said:


> UPDATE:
> I've received a response from Gigabyte saying that the Mosfets don't have a temperature sensor. So this means that the temps shown in HWiNFO are false.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 1, 2015)

They are the ones in the PWM controller


----------



## OneMoar (May 1, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> But he's verified with the manufacturer that VRM/Mosfet temp sensors are non-existent on his mobo.


support monkey didn't know what he was talking about
unless you talk to a actual engineer most of those people that respond to emails are reading from a script and don't the difference between a power supply and a hard-drive


----------



## wah123 (May 1, 2015)

Lol, I had to send them quite a few messages to get a proper response, but I still don't believe their last reply.

Here's their replies...

Reply 1:

"
Dear Customer, 

Because most of the 3rd party software does not know our hardware design and somehow it is impossible to optimize all with our products; therefore, we are sorry to say that we cannot guarantee whether the 3rd party software can report information correctly. Sometimes it may display miscalculated/unsupported readings.

By using GIGABYTE motherboards, if you need a tool for hardware monitor, we recommend you to use EasyTune utility which you can get from driver CD or download from our web site."

Reply 2: 

"
Dear Customer,

The VR T1/VR T2 is one for CPU temperature and one for System temperature, when run the Prime95 and the temperature below 100 degree is normal."

Reply 3:

"
Dear Customer,

VR T1 is CPU Temperature. VR T2 is System Temperature. When you run Prime95 the temperature is 96C and this is normal."

Reply 4:

"
Hello,

Apologise. We would like to correct the information. Basically while third-party monitoring can give inaccurate readings at various load levels. Please download and AMD AOD to monitor your CPU Temps. 

http://www.amd.com/en-us/markets/game/downloads

After check with our HW engineer, this board have no sensor to detect mosfet temp."

On my last message I complained to Gigabyte UK on twitter before I got the last response.


----------



## OneMoar (May 1, 2015)

amd AOD is garbage the rep doesn't know what hes talking about hes spouting non-sense and reading from a outdated manual ...
the best people to ask are gonna be the hwmonitor team
I am 80% sure those sensors aren't ghost sensors


----------



## peche (May 1, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> amd AOD is garbage the rep doesn't know what hes talking about hes spouting non-sense and reading from a outdated manual ...
> the best people to ask are gonna be the hwmonitor team
> I am 80% sure those sensors aren't ghost sensors


Agreed, I trust pretty much HWinfoX64, have been using without problems, I wish I could move rows and order some settings for better monitoring tasks, but I'm Ok no problems so far,


Regards,


----------



## wah123 (May 1, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> I think we are blowing things out of proportion... 90C on the VRMs is fine. Most mosfets are rated ~125C. They will not be damaged under those conditions. And keep in mind that it is taking half an hour of P95 to get to that state, under heavy everyday gaming use it should be somewhat lower...
> 
> That is an 8 phase VRM BTW, and 110A still keeps per phase current well under 20A, which is the lowest current rating for typical VRM fets.
> 
> That said, if you are experiencing throttling on your CPU you will want to consider finding a cooling solution. Several similar motherboards are known to throttle CPU speed when the VRM reaches a certain temp.


That's what I've been reading.

Still waiting for my thermometer gun so I can get a proper temp reading, otherwise I'll have to stick some fans on there.

That's what I've been thinking, it's an 8 phase board with a decent heatsink so it should be able to handle it.

My PSU started to make a squeaky sound so I've returned it for a replacement, and I'll give the PC a proper check up once the new PSU is here.


----------



## Schmuckley (May 2, 2015)

wait one..oops I think it was sold for parts 
Here's what can happen though: Chip dies,PSU dies + mobo dies.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 2, 2015)

Coil whine from the PSU? Sounds normal to me, but really annoying, hope you get that fixed soon.

IR therms are an interesting tool at the least, but I don't know if it will tell you all that much, because you would have to take of the heatsink to measure the surface of the fets which would of course reduce the cooling while you are measuring.

You might want to check the back of the board if there are any drivers or anything of that sort there, there are several Asus boards that have good VRM cooling but the drivers don't have any heatsink so tend to overheat a lot.


----------



## wah123 (May 2, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Coil whine from the PSU? Sounds normal to me, but really annoying, hope you get that fixed soon.
> 
> IR therms are an interesting tool at the least, but I don't know if it will tell you all that much, because you would have to take of the heatsink to measure the surface of the fets which would of course reduce the cooling while you are measuring.
> 
> You might want to check the back of the board if there are any drivers or anything of that sort there, there are several Asus boards that have good VRM cooling but the drivers don't have any heatsink so tend to overheat a lot.


It sounds like the fan bearings need oiling, the noise had gotten louder than it was when I first bought it. It definitely wasn't coil whine as my 970 makes that noise but this was worse.

That's what I was thinking, it's a bit tricky. The good thing is that the heatsink has holes where you can see the VRM area, so I'll just try and measure through there. If pointing the gun at the heat sink and through the holes gives me different temp readings then I'll get a good idea.

Thanks, I'll have a look at the back of the board on Monday when my new PSU arrives.


----------



## wah123 (Jun 4, 2015)

OK so today I had time to test the temps with my new iR temperature gun.

Whilst running a prime95 stress test, the results were as follows...

VRM heatsink temp showing 46c on temp gun (VR t1/t2 temps in hwinfo showing as 76c).

Pointing the gun at the chokes beside the vrm heatsink showed 56c.

CPU temp on hwinfo was showing 37c, and pointing the gun at the cpu it was showing 35c.

I tried to point the gun inbetween the vrm heatsink gaps to get a reading of the mosfets but the reading was the same.

I don't know what to make of this.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 4, 2015)

some software report wrong temps just how it is.

I would trust your ir guns readings.

point it at your arm where they take blood from, if its around 36c/98f it means the gun is accurate. you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## wah123 (Jun 4, 2015)

natr0n said:


> some software report wrong temps just how it is.
> 
> I would trust your ir guns readings.
> 
> point it at your arm where they take blood from, if its around 36c/98f it means the gun is accurate. you have nothing to worry about.


Yeah, I trust my temp gun. As the temps for the CPU were similar on the gun and hwinfo.


----------



## jamiehard1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

thanks for this as now I know the board does not read the sensors right


----------

